# Funk-Echolot mit Batteriewechsel im Geber



## ak.fishing

Endlich ist er da!!!! 
Der Geber für das Funk-Echolot/Fischfinder FFW718/2 und FFW1108-1 bei dem man die Batterie wechseln kann und sich somit den Kauf eines neuen Gebers spart.​ 



​ 
Noch ein Vorteil: 
Durch die zusätzliche Antenne hat das Echolot eine Funkreichweite bis zu 60 Meter.​ 
*Und das zu einem sagenhaften Preis!
*Komplett mit Geber und einer CR 2023 Batterie 
von nur 
*79,00 EUR*​ 
Hier gibt es das Gerät!​


----------

